# DIY co2 system - question



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

I spent almost $60 at my LFS for aco2 system that really didnt do anything. it probably spit out bubbles for 30 seconds for the two weeks it was in the tank. so tonite I "recharged" it by using sugar, warm water and some yeast. It's spitting out some serious bubbles now, but after youtube-ing i think I may have some dead fish in the morning.

according to alot of the videos I'm watching, there are two bottles, one with the "mixture" in it, and this feeds into a second bottle, to get rid of alcohol I guess? should I have this in my setup? and why didnt the original setup not have this?


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

My two cents are you need to reduce your signature size personally. DIY co2, yeah can't help.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

What you dont want in your tank is any sort of liquid or foam. Take the CO2 system off your aquarium and put the end thats usually in the aquarium into a bucket. In the morning check it. If there is any sort of liquid or foam or anything that was not there the night before, then it is not safe.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

wth does my signature size have to do with this? 

I guess the massive amounts of bubbles is the "start", now it shoots out in small spurts. some of the fish are enjoying it it seems, but i'll definitely watch


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

your fish will never enjoy Co2..infact just like us it will kill them..You also DON'T want Co2 being put in the tank at night(lights off) when the plants won't use it. You can get a very heavy build up of Co2 in the tank killing all the fish in it. Its normally best to get the Co2 system up and working in your tank before adding fish. That way you can get your PH stable with it in the tank. Then its safe for fish. Co2 will effect your PH and we all know what massive PH swings can do to our fish.
Take it slow and do lots of tests along the way. Adding Co2 will also bring on other problem with plants needing more ferts too. It took me about 2 months to get my system running correctly before I was able to add fish and not have major algae problems. Evey tank is different too..size of tank..amount of fish..amount of plants...ferts used...lighting.& substrate.I will say when its all done you can have an amazing tank with a lot of colorful plants but its always best to put the time in reading before hand.Good luck the reward in the end is well worth it..


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

You're sig is 30 lines long. It's my entire screen on my laptop. I'm sure you're proud of your fish and tanks, but seriously now.

Instead of one line for one fish, do it like i do. Use comma's and make each tank 1-2 lines.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Like many other people say, just go pressurized.



And I think if you have a problem with his signature you should of brought it up in a PM.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

giggitygiggity said:


> Like many other people say, just go pressurized.
> 
> 
> 
> And I think if you have a problem with his signature you should of brought it up in a PM.


By his you mean her right? " puter*chick*FL "


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

blindkiller85 said:


> You're sig is 30 lines long. It's my entire screen on my laptop. I'm sure you're proud of your fish and tanks, but seriously now.
> 
> Instead of one line for one fish, do it like i do. Use comma's and make each tank 1-2 lines.


Get a bigger computer or shrink your screen, simple.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

t:t:t:t:t:


Did you solve your problem PuterChickFL??


----------



## Aquarion (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a DIY co2 system for my tank (a large one, so I have 4 2.7L bottles strung together).

Definitely want to run it through a bubble counter. 

- Take a jar and make two small holes in the top of the metal lid.
- put air tubing through the holes. One short and the other much longer, to reach almost to the bottom of the jar when you screw the lid on.
- Use aquarium silicone around the holes w/ the tubes. Both sides. Let it dry for however long it needs.
- Once dry fill the jar 1/2 or so with water. Screw on the top.
- Get two connectors. The long hose in the jar, which goes beneath the water surface in the jar, should be connected to your CO2 device. The short hose will be connected to the hose going to the tank to deliver the co2. 

This will help you count the bubbles plus wash it from gunk that might be coming out of your sugar/yeast combo.

Also, I run a air stone at night for the PH and excess co2 problem someone else mentioned.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

bmlbytes said:


> t:t:t:t:t:
> 
> 
> Did you solve your problem PuterChickFL??


Sort of. I just stayed out of the thread since some folks had issues with my signature :?

The co2 output is stable and the pH seems to be lower. I'm going to monitor another week to see what I want to do. I had to pull out some plants that never picked up, i pulled the roots out of the sand and it stunk to high heaven!! I dont necessarily care for plants now since it seems to be cumbersome but I want the lower pH for some neons and angels. I may just need to try simpler plants


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

mpfsr said:


> your fish will never enjoy Co2..infact just like us it will kill them..You also DON'T want Co2 being put in the tank at night(lights off) when the plants won't use it. You can get a very heavy build up of Co2 in the tank killing all the fish in it. Its normally best to get the Co2 system up and working in your tank before adding fish. That way you can get your PH stable with it in the tank. Then its safe for fish. Co2 will effect your PH and we all know what massive PH swings can do to our fish.
> Take it slow and do lots of tests along the way. Adding Co2 will also bring on other problem with plants needing more ferts too. It took me about 2 months to get my system running correctly before I was able to add fish and not have major algae problems. Evey tank is different too..size of tank..amount of fish..amount of plants...ferts used...lighting.& substrate.I will say when its all done you can have an amazing tank with a lot of colorful plants but its always best to put the time in reading before hand.Good luck the reward in the end is well worth it..


Good luck getting anywhere near ideal levels with DIY CO2, let alone lethal. Its not uncommon to have pressurized systems run 24/7 without problems. Sure you can kill fish with CO2, though in the years I've used it I haven't managed this. Shimp yes, fish no you would have to really be trying to gas fish to death. Effect on pH has to do with the buffers in the water. If the water is extremely soft, pH will go on a rollercoaster ride. If its rock hard, you could gas the fish and still see no change in pH.

I agree with getting a pressurized system if you want CO2. DIY yeast CO2 was not worth the hassle when I messed with it. That said you definitely don't need CO2 addition to have a lush, dense, and beautiful planted tank.

Its not really the sig thats the issue(well sorta). This board should have rules on sigs, like most do.


----------

